

Rocket Internet’s Marc Samwer On Cloning - scotthtaylor
http://techcrunch.com/2013/10/28/rocket-internets-marc-samwer-on-cloning-we-make-business-models-better-because-we-localize-them/

======
buster
Being a tech-guy from Berlin, i am ashamed that the Samwer brothers come from
here... I never understood how they can so shamelessly copy others ideas and
get through with it.

